# Crawfish Boil



## BigAL (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a great time w/the kids and their friends doing a crawfish boil.  Good eats for sure!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 11, 2010)

I had this once except the folks that made it used shrimp.  It was awesome.  BigAL, I am glad that you had a good time with your family.


----------



## callie (Apr 11, 2010)

I enjoyed your photos, BigAL!  I am married to a true Cajun from the south of Louisiana...we had ourselves a crawfish boil Thursday night and the earlier part of the week over-indulged on gulf oysters...sssssome good eatin!


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2010)

Now that looks like a perfect way to spend the day. You're a lucky man BigAL.


----------

